# Birthday Tips! Birthday Tricks! Share Your Ideas!



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

As part of our ongoing birthday celebration, this thread is to share cool ideas or other innovative ways you have used your Kindle. I suspect people are doing things and using their Kindles in ways the original developers never imagined. So share your ideas here....we can all learn from each other!

For me, I like to surf websites of various magazines and newspapers. Occasionally, I'll find an article that I want to read but I don't have time right then to do so. So, what I do...copy the article (Ctrl-A), paste into a Word document, and then email it to my Kindle. It will be waiting for me to read at my leisure.

In the run-up to the election, I did this with a number of long analysis articles about the various candidates and issues. Worked great!

Next clever idea....


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Love that idea,  have not tried to email anything to my Kindle yet.

In the experimental web browsing I found my local newspaper and my local TV station website.  When I was away from home  I could look at the local radar or other weather conditions.  I was amazed after going to those sites they were listed in my Website links that were built into the Kindle.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I love that idea - I'd been saving the links as favorites and forgetting about them.  Not anymore!  Off to surf to find one to send just for fun!


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

When we evacuated for hurricane Gustav I used my kindle to access our emergency parish website so that I could know when we would be allowed to return. I also read the local paper as they were doing stories on various neighborhoods and what damage they had sustained. I was fortunate to be able to do this because the internet service in my hotel kept going down.My husband and I had received our Kindle's about a month before this disaster and they were such a godsend.When I'm stressed and worried  reading is my escape and to a lesser degree my husband is the same way. We made it back home ,finally, and the only thing I missed about that hotel was that it has excellent Whispernet.


----------

